# Boot Camp : installation de Windows 10 impossible



## Fabrice3310 (20 Août 2021)

Bonsoir,

J'ai essayé d'installer Windows 10 avec Boot Camp. Voici en pièce jointe l'erreur :





Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci !


----------



## mokuchley (21 Août 2021)

taper " bootcamp " dans le champ de recherche ( petite loupiote ) pourrait vous donner des idées
locke apporte des solutions dans les posts epinglés du sujet " windows sur mac "


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2021)

Fabrice3310 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci !


Non, pas sans connaître le modèle exact de ton Mac ! Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Si Assistant Boot Camp mentionne explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, tu as fait le téléchargement ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...avec impérativement la version en 64 bits ?

Quelle taille de partition, as-tu assez de place ? Maintenant Apple recommande avec les Mac récents un espace minimal de 64 Go, voire de 128 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------

